# they posted my garden



## terryo (Apr 21, 2009)

They posted my garden advice with pictures of my little garden on Thrifty.com. Hope I did this right and you can see it.

http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf22773939.tip.html


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow! Isn't that pretty. 

Yvonne

(one more hour and I'll be heading to the UPS store. I'll send you the tracking number when I get it.)


----------



## BigBiscuit (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats! You do great work.


----------



## Isa (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations Terry,
Your garden is beautiful, it must be so peaceful to sit there and relax


----------



## Laura (Apr 21, 2009)

How much of that is Tortoise food!? 
Very nice!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 21, 2009)

OMG!!! Terry do you do that yourself? No gardener? Man I am very impressed. Today I planted 6 Pansy's and that took all the knowledge I have about gardening...
But I'd put my house plants up against anybodies...I tried to take a couple of pictures to show but they didn't turn out...


----------



## Candy (Apr 21, 2009)

Terry if we lived close to each other I would have suggested a backyard party. It's beautiful I'm surprised they didn't feature it in House and Garden instead (maybe you should send them pictures). I wish I had such brickwork in my backyard. Was it like that when you bought or did you do that part yourself (with some help from your sons I mean)? You should be very proud. Where are you going to put Pio when he goes outside anywhere near there? Candy


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Apr 21, 2009)

terry, 
your gardens are great! congrats on the posting!


----------



## terryo (Apr 21, 2009)

Three years ago it was nothing but a bunch of weeds and mud. I saw a picture in a book and told my son that I wished I had a yard like that. Happy Birthday, Mothers Day, etc. My two sons own a Tile store and instillation business, but they really don't do outside work. He drew me a picture and asked if I liked it and I picked out the stones and....that's it. I had to wait when he wasn't busy with the business, so it took all summer and part of the winter to finish. I am in the process of making a nice outdoor enclosure for my boxies. When I am done planting I will post plenty of pictures. I love flowers and gardening and it was a dream of mine. It isn't big, but just the right size for me to do gardening. Anything bigger, and I would kill myself.


----------



## Candy (Apr 21, 2009)

Do I see some Japanese Maples in your garden? I'm thinking that's them in the first photo in the middle. If that's what your garden looks like I think I'm going to have to ask you to post pictures your house lol. I love your little dog, so cute. You have raised some nice sons I can tell. Congratulations on that. Candy


----------



## Stazz (Apr 22, 2009)

WOOOOOOW what a gorgeous garden Terry !!!! I would sit out there ALL day, I love the outdoors, and it must smell delicious with all those pretty flowers!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 22, 2009)

That is absolutely gorgeous!!!!! And how nice of Poochy Dog to stay still long enough for the photo shoot. So very pretty.

Yvonne


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Terry, I should have known you would have gardens like that. I always admire the plantings in your tort/turtle enclosures. That is fab!


----------



## galvinkaos (Apr 22, 2009)

Beautiful garden Terry.

Dawna


----------



## terryo (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you all for your nice comments.


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Terry you have a wonderful garden what Joy and peace it should bring you when you are out enjoying it.


----------



## terryo (Apr 24, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> OMG!!! Terry do you do that yourself? No gardener? Man I am very impressed. Today I planted 6 Pansy's and that took all the knowledge I have about gardening...
> But I'd put my house plants up against anybodies...I tried to take a couple of pictures to show but they didn't turn out...



What kind of houseplants do you have Maggie? I love plants. Try to post some pictures.


----------



## richalisoviejo (Apr 24, 2009)

terryo said:


> They posted my garden advice with pictures of my little garden on Thrifty.com. Hope I did this right and you can see it.
> 
> http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf22773939.tip.html



She sure does. Beautiful garden Terry . I might have to drain the pool and make a nice home for Henry. LOL:shy:


----------



## terryo (Apr 25, 2009)

That's what I'm doing right mow. Making an enclosure for Izzy and Pio. I might leave Izzy out this year for the winter...we'll see. Still planting...When the hosta's come up, I'll post some pictures. It isn't that big...I don't have a big yard. The enclosure is only 7' by 6'.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2009)

richalisoviejo said:


> I might have to drain the pool and make a nice home for Henry. LOL:shy:



There was this older guy in our turtle club. He was getting on in years and didn't use his in-the-ground pool anymore, so he drained it and put up little brick separating fences inside. He now has four beautiful turtle and tortoise habitats inside the pool, and the animals couldn't possibly ever escape. He has it all planted and "landscaped" and it looks absolutely beautiful.

Yvonne


----------



## Candy (Apr 25, 2009)

You said was Yvonne is he no longer in your turtle/tortoise club? I wish you had some pictures of his enclosure I'd love to see how someone did that it sounds like an excellent idea.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2009)

Candy said:


> You said was Yvonne is he no longer in your turtle/tortoise club? I wish you had some pictures of his enclosure I'd love to see how someone did that it sounds like an excellent idea.



Yes, he's still in the club, however I'm not. But I'll think about making a visit and bringing my camera.

Yvonne


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 25, 2009)

emysemys said:


> richalisoviejo said:
> 
> 
> > I might have to drain the pool and make a nice home for Henry. LOL:shy:
> ...



Sounds neat. What did he do to the pool so it would no longer hold water? Thinking about what happens when you have a really strong rain with lots of inches of water.

Terry I really love your yard. With my yard it seems no matter how thick I plant, the weeds still win.  Of course, those weeds are usually pretty nice ones for feeding.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2009)

Jacqui said:


> Sounds neat. What did he do to the pool so it would no longer hold water? Thinking about what happens when you have a really strong rain with lots of inches of water.



That's a good question. I don't know. But he planted Thompson seedless grapes on either side and strung wire across from one side (above head level) to the other, and the vines grow across over your head and the grapes hang down. Its really very pretty and pleasant. I'll give him a call and see if I can come over and take some pictures.

Yvonne


----------

